# Fishing Venice, La.--Super Strike Charters



## Super Strike Charters (Apr 22, 2011)

The fishing is good right now. The weather has been cooperating, as it usually does this time of they year, giving us flat calm seas and the opportunity to move from spot to spot comfortably if we need to. This past weekend there was not a whole lot of running needed though since everything we caught was in 1 or 2 spots. It is nice when it is like this so you can spend more time fishing and less time searching. We fished several different crews this past week. The groups were local which is typical around the 4th of July weekend, with only one group from the Texas area. However, most of the results were the same. The Red and Mangrove snapper fishing is hard to beat. Red Snapper are all over the place and although the Mangroves proved to be a little trickier than usual and the numbers didn’t seem to be there, they still made a good showing. Cobia are still easy to come by while your snapper fishing. 

The Blue-Water has made its way back to us although it didn’t really make it that far out as compared to June 2009. Problem was the pelagics just weren’t there in big numbers as we are use to. The tuna are showing up more and more as well as the Dolphin. The Dolphin are starting to congregate a little better along the rip lines than they were in the earlier part of June along with a few wahoo. Capt. Alex had his first Blue of the year on Sunday, they caught him while tuna fishing. First line out early in the morning got welcomed with a lit up blue-marlin which crashed on the bait, came straight out of the water, went straight to grey-hounding and tail-walking, sounded, and a three hour fight since it was on 60lb. mono. Leader. The angler who was fighting him has a lot of experience halibut fishing in Alaska and figured he was ready for the task at hand. The crew couldn’t exactly figure out why he kept yelping out “This ain’t no halibut”. They got him within 15 ft. of the boat, made the leader grab and broke him off. They estimated the fish to be between 350- 400lbs. Congrats. to that crew. After the fight was over (of course jokingly) they asked him why he kept saying this ain’t no halibut and he said because that was no halibut. Got It. The tuna fishing has picked up and should continue on this trend as we move later into the summer. We’ve got open days left to fish in July and plenty of days in August. Remember Amberjack season reopens on Aug. 1 so our main targets will then be Tuna, Cobia, Mangrove Snapper, and Amberjack. That will fill a box fast. 

Capt. Damon McKnight
Super Strike Charters
1.800.318.1720
www.superstrikecharters.com
[email protected]


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Man I love y'alls post!!! Great job!!


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

I have a few questions. What pound leader do use when fishing for tuna? How long do you make your leaders? Do you usually troll, throw plugs, or live bait? I am sure you do a little bit each of these but is one more reliable than the other?

I appreciate the posts and nice pics


----------

